# Anyone in this area dive from a kayak?



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm new to this area and on the East coast they seemed a bit more popular as dive platforms. I've yet to hear of anyone using them in this area. If anyone does, do you have any near-shore dive sites?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *yakdiver (9/1/2008)*... do you have any near-shore dive sites?


That's the problem. Capt. Paul Redman and the RFRA are trying to change that, but right now there's not really anything to dive close enough in.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I plan to dive and free dive in the gulf from my yak in the very near future.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Over in Destin there are pryimids and Miss Louise that are "yak-able". off Navarre within 2 miles I'ld say you could find some natural bottom 65'-75' or "find" structure that fell off a boat. I've been looking at it and will use my WS 14 only issue I see is getting the back up over the side. You'll have to basically shed all you gear and hang it on the yak then get in and pull the gear in after you. 

I'm looking at spearing off the yak and I am not looking forward to hanging bloody fish in the water with my head above. 

Of course it's a tad sporty to launch right now....










:letsparty

Stressless


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ive Free dove and scuba dove (with pony bottles) off Navarre Pier off my yak.


----------



## aubfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Once the road is fixed to Ft. Pickens, will the Catherine be diveable by kayak? Is it covered up with sand?


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to dive VERY often from a kayak, though it was mostly rivers and springs. Cobra makes a handful of 'yaks that are awesome to dive from. It'd be a cool way to dive Pickens if you could put in at the right spot and avoid boat traffic. The only problem with a dive yak is that they generally don't track well, b/c they are so wide. So, a longer paddle is a lot more difficult. Also... avoid the inflatables. You can get the Pelican kayaks at Sports Authority/Academy, etc... but they are not made all that well. They may work, they may last, but they are a glued-together design v. the molded Cobra Kayak.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sat we were headed out east and there were about 8 yak fishermen on the Tex edwards. Of coarse they were in a group for saftey , but that seems a long way out to me. looks like they were having a blast.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I already have my whole set-up, just need somewhere to dive. I can dive traditional gear, but it is a hassle getting it over the tank well and back in. For most kayak diving I do I use a 60' Brownies Hose that allows me to leave the tank on board and tow the kayak around with me. I've done some spearfishing and a lot of lobstering from the 'yak in the Vero Beach/Fort Pierce area. The real benefits are punching through heavy surf and having GPS and sonar to find structure.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brandy (9/1/2008)*Sat we were headed out east and there were about 8 yak fishermen on the Tex edwards. Of coarse they were in a group for saftey , but that seems a long way out to me. looks like they were having a blast.


I was amazed to see a couple of yak fishermen out around the 96 hole on Saturday. One was pretty slick, had pontoons and a sail!!!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

> *aubfish (9/1/2008)*Once the road is fixed to Ft. Pickens, will the Catherine be diveable by kayak? Is it covered up with sand?


I haven't been able to find the Catherine since Ivan. I'm pretty sure it's covered up again. I've been there a few times looking even when conditions were perfect and I had good gps coordinates for it and still had no luck. Too bad, it was one of the coolest nearshore snorkeling spots around.

It isn't deep, but for yak diving I'd probably give the dredge pipes near Ft. McCree a go.


----------

